# My SW tank (pics of my fish)



## Fishy_Burger (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi like 4 months ago i started a fish only 12 gallon, its 24"x12"x12" its got a fluval 3 full of bio rings and its going really well. I do 2 50% water changes a week. I have a tomato clown and a firefish goby





























Thanks for looking :razz:


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I would stop doing 50% water changes and go down to 20% water changes. There is just too many good things in the tank water that your fish depend on. You don't want to change the water chem to much. On a different note, you will have to get a bigger tank for your fish when they grow up. The Tomato Clown will get to be about 5 inches and the firefish 4 inches i believe. Just something to keep in mind. Do you have anything in the tank for your fish to hide in? If not you might want to add something, for it helps out with stress. Good luck. I would love to see a full tank pic.


----------



## Fishy_Burger (Feb 28, 2007)

Hello well i am getting a 24"x24"x24" cube (60 US gallon i think) for them, there are a few base rocks for the firefish to hide in but the clown hides around the filter mostly. I am defo going down to a smaller water changes and i use tropic marina reef pro salt. I will have a look and see if i can get a full tank shot for you. Do you know what i could add when i get my bigger tank all i want is a purple firefish. What else could i get? Its going to be a fish only. 

Thanks very much


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Glad too hear you are getting a bigger tank. I started with a 24 gallon tank and have been getting bigger and bigger since.

When you do get your new tank, i would change your tank from fish only to FOWLR (fish only with live rock) The live rock will be your key filtration with the help of a protein skimmer. When you get closer to setting up that tank let me know and i will go into more detail.

You may have troubles adding a purple firefish because you have already had your red firefish. Firefish should be introduced to a tank at the same time, but with having a new set up you might be able to get by, just make sure you add them to the new tank at the same time.

When it comes to what other fish to get i would love to tell you, but researching fish to find what will go well with your tank is a lot of fun. I will however stear you in the right direction. Go here and read what each fish needs. Look through all of the fish and find ones that you like the look of and then see if it is compatible with your system. Even read about fish your know you can't keep. This was such a fun part in planning your tank. Once you have your fish picked out come back here and post what you have found and decided. We will then give you our two sense.

Good luck and have fun. And remember to read, read, and read even more on the hobby.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Hmmm...

If making a large 50% waterchange once a week leads to big changes in the tank, then doing it twice a week makes even bigger changes, right? ( *true or false *) 
Doing a smaller 20% change keeps things a lot more stable, right? ( *true or false* )

Therefore, making small frequent waterchanges is better for the tank than making big frequent ones, right? ( *true or false* )


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2007)

Uh oh! TOS is quizzing us with trick questions! :O

Im gonna say false for the sake of the point you're making. :razz:
I am intrigued by this though....what's the answer?


----------



## MaelStrom (Jun 24, 2007)

Heres my test MR. Salt, but I have a feeling that the last answer isnt so obvious...








PS I hope you dont mind the doodling


----------



## Fishy_Burger (Feb 28, 2007)

True, true, true???


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

my vote- T,T,T

Nice doodle btw


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

F, T, T


----------

